# Overshoes ... ???



## cubby (5 Dec 2011)

I have decided that after Sundays ride i need to get myself some waterproof over shoes ..... Having looked at many of different types i'm really unsure of which ones are good for me ... 

They have to be suitable for flat pedals and fit over my bulky 5 10's ... i'd have to buy a size bigger i think






Anyone have any pointers or recomendations on a type of overshoe ?

Cheers in advance


----------



## gaz (5 Dec 2011)

I don't think i've come across an overshoe which is any good for:

Flat pedals
Non-cleated shoes / pedal system
Off roading.


----------



## Reluctant (6 Dec 2011)

Agree with the above....... The closest would be Agu, I guess. Sealskins is a better approach in my opinion, as long as you have space for a thicker sock. Or shoes like this work pretty well in winter too.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55371


----------



## cubby (10 Dec 2011)

Cheers for the replies  Have some sealskinz, but its the drying of the 5 10's thats also a big problem because they take ages ...


----------



## Zoiders (10 Dec 2011)

Technical Sandals over seal skins.

People have had success with SPD sandals as well.


----------



## lukesdad (10 Dec 2011)

Carrier bags and laccy bands but they dont come cheap anymore 5p a bag extorionate


----------



## cubby (10 Dec 2011)

pmsl @ Lukesdad ....


----------



## Keith Oates (11 Dec 2011)

I've come to the conclusion that the only way to keep your feet dry when it's raining is to stay home. Which is another way of saying that I've never found anything that does the job 100%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cubby (11 Dec 2011)

Well thats been pretty much the case for me thins week Keith, ive not been out because i could be bothered with the wet feet .... Must be getting old, last year i was out in all conditions and it didn't seem to bother me .. lol


----------

